# Newbie from the UK



## mollymay (Sep 7, 2008)

to everyone.


I,m new on here been around for a few days now sifting my way through the site and gettin used to it. love the makeup tuturial video,s learnt so much.

So if anyone wants a chat coz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehee lovin these icons too.
just pm me.

I actually could do with some advise on bridal makeup so if anyone has a tuturial on this subject then deffo pm me


----------



## Susanne (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Carlyx (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to the site!  Soooooo addictive. ;-)


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 7, 2008)

welcome


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome from another UK girl, and ime from cheshire too


----------



## mollymay (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi

really not far from me then, im in warrington, but from Liverpool 

so, Hi from a scouser to another lol.


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi! Welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This girl rocks so much, check out her makeup tuts!
YouTube - Wedding Makeup Look


----------



## mollymay (Sep 7, 2008)

hi mexiebinks

hey thanks for the bridal tuturial the colours where lovely will try this on myself before i do it on a client the colours are perfect infact for what I was thinking of.

Thanks for the video


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to Spektra!

Jump right in and enjoy


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollymay* 

 
_hi mexiebinks

hey thanks for the bridal tuturial the colours where lovely will try this on myself before i do it on a client the colours are perfect infact for what I was thinking of.

Thanks for the video 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

No problem, glad to help!


----------

